# Age to spay?



## Inthemud (21 November 2011)

I am being given very conflicting advice regarding when to spay our whippet.

My vet says 3 months after her first season. Various other people have suggested 12-18 months, or after a 2nd season. A few more say before the first season, so that she's not exposed to the risk of pyometra (sp?)

What do you think and what are the factors that influence that opinion?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 November 2011)

I've always been told after the second season.


----------



## blackcob (21 November 2011)

And I was most keen to do it before the first season!

The influencing factor for me was my childhood dog dying of a preventable reproductive cancer; my grandfather had refused to have him castrated. I absolutely wanted to eliminate any possibility of pyo, mammary tumours etc. as soon as possible.


----------



## CAYLA (21 November 2011)

You will get all manner of opinion but have to make you own mind
For me neutering early comes with better health benefits in regard to mammary cancers later in life (very common) in middle aged-mature bitches and the risk increases with the more seasons the bitch has.
The more seasons the more chance of a pyo.
The main concern for me in regard to age is weather the dog is near maximum growth (your whippet is)  so for me she would be neutered after a first season, although I would not be opposed to before a first season given her breed at 6-7 months because again her growth would near enough be over, neutering before the growth plates have fused can cause to remain open, therefor you could end up with a bigger dog and problems with bones/possible bone cancers, more so in large/giant breeds, however there are other factors there, large dogs and certain breeds are prone to bone cancers weather neutered or not and you can encourage a faster growth rate feeding certain foods as a puppy, inc very high protein foods.
So for me small to medium breeds beforea first or ideally after a first if circumstance allows it and a larger breed anywhere after 14 months and a giant probably hitting on 2 years.

You will hear the "allowing to mature arguement" which is a fair argument is ther is proof, I have seen no proof of this, I have yet to see puppy limbo" from neutering before a first season, and I have enough and deal with enough dogs to have been able to see this. Some breeds *coughs* labs, boxers remain puppy like all their life weather entire or not infact I have dogs that have been neutered very young (many years back) and the ones I neutered the youngest,  the deerhound and whippet x greyhound remained the calmest and lived the longest at 15 and nearly 17 years of age (however now given the size of the deerhound) I would wait now until round he 18 month mark, with the whippet x grey I would have done her after a first but no longer, but it certainly did no harm doing them younger, neither suffered any medical ailments in their life and went of natural causes.


----------



## The Original Kao (22 November 2011)

Interesting 
Having phoned round numerous vets to get prices, not once was I told about the growth plates. They all told me to have her done at 6 months old.
So think I'll wait till Storm has stopped growing. Thanks CAYLA


----------



## CAYLA (22 November 2011)

The_original_Kao said:



			Interesting 
Having phoned round numerous vets to get prices, not once was I told about the growth plates. They all told me to have her done at 6 months old.
So think I'll wait till Storm has stopped growing. Thanks CAYLA 

Click to expand...

Well we all have our preferences and they may not think like me can you imagine a world like that
Our rescues are done from 6 months on, but obs thas self explanitory


----------



## The Original Kao (22 November 2011)

CAYLA said:



			Well we all have our preferences and they may not think like me can you imagine a world like that
Our rescues are done from 6 months on, but obs thas self explanitory

Click to expand...


Sounds like hell 
I'm away to find a doggy chastity belt for Storm so she can have a season or 2 without any worries 
I've had 2 other bitches, got them through several seasons without any oopsies. But this pup is challenging me at every turn. I can see the season being her next 1


----------



## Inthemud (22 November 2011)

Lots to think about! Thanks.


----------



## ChristmasPixie (22 November 2011)

My whippet bitch had her first season at the beginning of last month, so she will be almost 18months by the time she is spayed (3 months after first season). Didn't particularly enjoy dealing with her first season so will be glad when the spaying is over and done with. I have spoken to 3 vets who all advised this timing. Saying that, I will be a nervous wreck when she goes for her op!!!!


----------

